
Google has released a list of 1000 most-visited sites on the web - johnarcews
http://webgeekph.com/news/google-has-released-a-list-of-1000-most-visited-sites-on-the-web/
======
jws
#985: dropbox.com — myth & folklore

Congratulations on achieving mythical status!

~~~
invisible
Another good one: #229: comcast.net - online games

~~~
muddylemon
#824 stackoverflow.com - Music

------
nostrademons
Interesting that Twitter places above Amazon.com, and Bit.ly places above
NYTimes.com.

Also interesting that Scribd is the top-ranked YC startup, significantly ahead
of justin.TV (which was the second-ranked that I knew of), and I couldn't even
find Reddit, Digg, or Hacker News on the list. Though the data set is likely
biased: geeks are far less likely to have Google Toolbar installed than the
general population, and less likely to opt-in to allowing data to be collected
if they have it.

~~~
what
Isn't it based on the ads they serve?

Was also posted two days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1386244>

~~~
nostrademons
The article said it was based on Toolbar logs, opt-in Google Analytics data,
and a few miscellaneous sources like customer panels. I'd imagine that most of
the big sites don't use Google Analytics (or don't opt-in to letting Google
use that data if they do), so I'm guessing that Toolbar logs are the primary
sources for most of these.

~~~
what
Didn't bother reading this one. Looked at the one from two days ago, saw
double click ad planner and made assumption. You know what they say about
assumptions.

------
ams6110
They should have titled it the 1000 most-visited sites except for porn.

~~~
invisible
Apparently #135 (game2.com.cn which is in fact a gaming site by the looks of
it) is porn.

------
skullsplitter
As a csv file <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/481380/top1000.csv>

------
matt1
I always notice microsoft.com on these lists and don't understand how it gets
so much traffic. What am I missing?

~~~
ErrantX
Random thought: default IE home page.

~~~
tree_of_item
Isn't that msn.com?

~~~
ErrantX
I thought it went to Microsoft.com/go?fwlink= etc. And them pushed you to
wherever (no idea if that counts, but if it did it could explain it)

------
vaksel
it's kinda sad that you only need to go to #15 to hit below 100mm
visitors/month number. You'd think by now, there'd be hundreds of sites with
those numbers

also would be nice to see a top 1000 for domain names. i.e. combine all
ebay.com/ebay.co.uk/ebay.co.jp etc.

------
lazyant
Distribution of their web servers: [http://lazyant.com/post/642248858/web-
servers-of-the-most-vi...](http://lazyant.com/post/642248858/web-servers-of-
the-most-visited-sites-in-the-internet)

------
spxdcz
Anyone else find it creepy that they've removed all of their own websites
(Google, YouTube, Gmail), but stil feel it's fair to publish this data about
everyone else (including their competitors)? "Do No Evil". Hmm.

~~~
pinksoda
Maybe they thought it was unfair to list their own sites.

~~~
spxdcz
Unfair how? Facebook gets more traffic than YouTube. Why not let the public
make up their mind? Or publish two versions? Or somehow otherwise make data
available about THEIR sites that they've made available about everyone elses?

Seems like a slightly pointless list otherwise... "Here are the top sites in
the world!... except for the ones we've taken out."

~~~
ugh
Imagine, just for a moment, what would happen if the did release their data.

People would criticize their decision either way …

------
d_r
Direct link, skipping the blog:
<http://www.google.com/adplanner/static/top1000/>

------
drusenko
there's something a little strange about this list... based on our google
analytics numbers -- and the listed monthly unique visitors -- we'd be ~125,
yet we aren't even featured on the top 1,000.

something tells me that it isn't very accurate.

~~~
AndyKelley
Remember that this list is how many people _click google search results to get
to the site_

------
andrewljohnson
I didn't even no rapidshare was a real site. Any HNers use that? Occasionally
my software shows up there on Google Alerts but I thought the site was bogus.

~~~
kristofferR
It's the largest file uploading service on the planet.

